# Womb yoga



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can do some fertility or womb yoga in the south east/oxfordshire/berkshire/surrey/bucks? I know there's an amazing place in Islington but it's too far for me. I tried this several years ago and got a miracle bfp the following month and would like to combine this with my fertility treatment.

Thank
you
Simonexxx


----------

